#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [漫畫] 霸獅家族4格~二叔二叔9&啦啦啦~加油

## 萬獅

又推出了~
家族成員要慢慢出來了


二叔~我都說了等一下嘛~


啦啦啦，霸獅加油！

每次推出4格付費將會獲得一份霸獅産品噢~！

**** 目前付費閱讀功能尚未恢復，若欲閱讀請與原作者聯繫。 ****

----------


## 逆

第一張的第四幅真是經典啊!!
那個所謂的「裏˙道具」讓我愣住了...(被風吹走)

請繼續努力生出更多爆笑的四格吧XD

----------


## rix

我怎麼從來都不知道號角喜歡不穿内褲就出門呢……(愣)

啦…啦啦隊套裝…
可以考慮穿穿……(1秒)

----------


## 妤

才剛付費就接到MSN的恭賀訊息:恭喜你得到啦啦隊服裝XDDDD

不過我想我穿起來應該不錯=w=[喂

最後一格的大家好可愛XD

----------


## 反白虎狼‧烏咪

這樣就出門..
不會很"涼"嗎(?)
啦啦裝大好
去哪裡購買?
有哪些size呢?

----------


## Freelancer

啦啦隊服入手! 我也來打氣!

看到連WIB也一起胡鬧的時候就笑了 (呀, 還有boss)

----------


## 池

原來二叔是遲鈍的(愣

啦啦隊症候群 冏?!!!
好可怕(抱頭)

冏++付費後的系列商品真是令人感到驚喜(爆死

----------


## 迷龍

啊~那個啦啦隊套裝....真是...

太棒啦！！！

我要穿著逛大街~  :onion_41:

----------


## 漣漪月影

這就叫啦啦隊心靈感染嗎~
還是啦啦隊症候群呢~
還是啦啦隊量產~
呵呵~

----------


## 熾祈

雷歐的四格又開始活躍起來了呢XDD"
啦啦隊那個真的是讓熾祈笑到一個不行嗄ˊWˋ/

----------


## 魔啦茲雷

第一張
沒想到號角沒發現下半身就沒穿內褲XDDDD

【真是遲緩的年輕人喔！】

第二張
真是有趣～連我想也跟去啦啦加油～～～XDDD

【真是很有活力的年輕人喔！】

----------


## 幻貓

XDD

號角大已經接近暴走臨界值了吧~
真是惡作劇啊~

拉拉隊套裝......


我比較想穿短褲〈毆死

----------


## 翔狗

> 第一張
> 沒想到號角沒發現下半身就沒穿內褲XDDDD


這是因為雷歐的技術好到神不知鬼不覺阿~

又是一張經典阿~ 看來二叔薪水領的一定不少喔(遮羞費???

PS 啦啦隊就是要人多才HI阿~

----------


## 黑月影狼

看來二叔會有個難忘的經驗呢
小犬的樣子很可愛喔~不過幽靈管家穿起啦啦隊裝感覺其妙@@"

----------


## 嵐

好厲害的啦啦隊效應

突然想看他們疊在一起(金字塔)的情況

----------


## MINE

等一下!!
大家都沒有注意到嗎...

為什麼二叔本來只打算穿內褲出門0.0........?????

有外褲的話有沒有內褲都不會被別人注意的說....

上半身穿那麼華麗
下半身只有內褲也是很經典吧...
雷歐畫吧畫吧XDD

----------


## 萬獅

啊……因爲我連褲子也脫下了XDDa
(請參考二叔二叔1）
要不要畫先問二叔了（炸

----------


## lion

原來霸獅家在家中都不穿內褲
所以二叔出門忘記穿內褲 [藏]

雷歐的漫畫套餐降價了 
一份5元 送清涼高中啦啦隊裝
[驚]裝扮上身 (這樣偷拍就會被發現啦>///<)

----------


## 幼熊

沒穿內褲不是會涼涼的嗎= =怎麼沒有發現

啦啦隊套裝 好可愛哦>v<

----------


## Shlufielya

雷歐真是有超高的技術呢!

啦啦隊套裝好像很好看喔!
是不是只有裙套呢?

雷歐大大的四格都是超經典
每一篇都非常好笑喔!!
雷歐你要繼續努力產更多爆笑的4格喔!

----------

